# texas installs



## abusiveDAD (Jan 7, 2009)

i assume the wrong location to post but,

are there any stand out dealers/ installers of mobile 
audio in austin/ ft worth dallas/ houston TX area...


----------



## roxj01 (Nov 22, 2009)

bico stereo in the woodlands off I45, about 15 miles north of houston. chris is extremely knowledgable and will actually take the time to talk to you. definitely a customer service oriented business which is almost extinct nowadays.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

Chris Pate in College Station.


----------



## snaimpally (Mar 5, 2008)

Gabriel, I had been told Steve something or the other at Texas Customs? You might ask Glenn how much he would charge. Check his build log if you haven't seen it.


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

snaimpally said:


> Gabriel, I had been told Steve something or the other at Texas Customs? You might ask Glenn how much he would charge. Check his build log if you haven't seen it.


Thanks for the leads. 

I've also been talking to Calvin Thomas in Atlanta (and a few others). I'd really like to keep the car local, but given then choice of keeping the car local and getting it done right, I'll chose the latter.

I'll chase up these leads.


----------



## azngotskills (Feb 24, 2006)

What are you trying to have done? Lots of custom work, fiberglass, etc?


----------



## Se7en (Mar 28, 2007)

azngotskills said:


> What are you trying to have done? Lots of custom work, fiberglass, etc?


Is this aimed at me or the OP?

Assuming you mean me, this is a full system with SQ having the single highest priority. Next would be, not destroying the car or drive-ability of the car (it's my only car). Last would be presentation, it's not a show car but I'd like it to be neat and tidy.

I'm my own greatest danger on this one and I'm sure that any attempt to do this one on my own would be a grotesque violation of all of the above stated goals.

As for the system, it's full Dyn Esotar2, TRU amplification, going into a 2009 CTS-V.

Edit:
As a side note, the car will have some serious challenges. 1st it's a 6 speed manual with some space limitations for kicks. Not impossible but something to consider. 2. Glass roof. This is going to be a nightmare for reflections. The dimensions are 32 X 36" and it spans the entire roof area. I really need someone who knows what they're doing not only with the fabrication but also with the tuning of the car.


----------



## CulinaryGod (Jun 5, 2008)

John Alvarado of Precision Audio in New Braunfels does great work and is LOADED with information. He sells Genesis, Zapco, Morel, and a few others. He used to be an engineer for Crystal and worked side by side with Thilo Stompler of TC Sounds. He used to sell HAT also but he's definitely worth giving a visit to if you need a superior install and lots of custom work.


----------



## It_Hertz (Mar 4, 2008)

you can also check out Rocky at Rockstar Designs in Cypress, Tx http://www.rockstardesigns.net/
or CT customs in Houston http://www.ctcustoms.com/index.html both are great Shops.


----------



## zierbox (Aug 20, 2008)

zierbox.com


----------



## dman (Dec 21, 2008)

shoot me a email or pm if your local dallas area... Custom only is what i do. many a ref. and cars to show.


----------

